# For ther breeders - ? about neutered males



## rachi99 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi - 

I posted a question earlier because I am trying to instroduce a new kitten to my neutered male cat and she has gone into heat:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=19415


and someone mentioned that they had heard about breeders sometimes using neutered males to help soothe females. Anyone know anything about this? She's being spayed at the end of the week but I'm trying to get a sense of how they can/should interact. Any insights?


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I don't understand how a neutered male could sooth a female. I've heard about breeders having sterilized males (big difference since they still produce testosterone) so they can breed females and cause them to go into "fake pregnancies". This so the females won't have many empty heats and in order to avoid giving the females birth control pills.


----------

